# Something "BIG" coming from Round 2!



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

I hope everyone that read up on the latest post with pictures of the Grissom and BoP noticed the statement that they are working on something "big and unexpected"! Personally, I'm all for bringing the TNG ships into the 1/1000 scale. However, I'm more interested in seeing a 1/1000 K'Tinga (surprised we haven't seen this one yet!) 

Let the speculation begin!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Seculation. Big. Lots of talk of 1/1000 Trek. Actually calling out a defined intention to make a 'fleet'.

So, why not that 1/1000 scale Enterprise D? 

Big and kind of 'out of nowhere'? Upscaling the 22" Eagle kit to 'full miniature copy' size of 44"?

What unkitted SF vehicles (in plastic) (that are not licensed already to other makers) are still 'holy grail' material? That is, something that R2 thinks has a reasonable chance of selling. Much as I'd love to see a big plastic kit of the Valley Forge, I don't see that as economically viable. 

I strongly doubt R2 suddenly got hot for the license for 'Message From Space' so no stunning space sailing ships like the 'Prayer Star' in our future.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

I hope it's the one he mentions in the beginning of the post: the K'Tinga. He says it correctly: it's the one ship that Round2 hasn't touched (not counting re-pops). It is also one that did very well in the poll they did a few years back (looks like it might have been scrubbed from the site).


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Jamie had hinted at a Grail kit in the works several months ago, nice to see that it may still be in the works.


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

Richard Baker said:


> Jamie had hinted at a Grail kit in the works several months ago, nice to see that it may still be in the works.


What's a grail kit? You mean something along the lines of a 350 scale ship?


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Richard Baker said:


> Jamie had hinted at a Grail kit in the works several months ago, nice to see that it may still be in the works.


For a lot of people that could be the Galileo. If that is it, I would be happy for them.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've been disappointed by their idea of a grail kit before. I'll only be impressed this time if it's a 350 K'Tinga, 1k 1701-D, or the Galileo finally.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

When Jamie Hood says "big and unexpected", I'm not thinking it will be a Trek kit. A lot of modelers have been asking for a K'Tinga in 1/350 and an Enterprise D in 1/1000, so these are possible kits that people are anticipating and it wouldn't be too surprising if R2 produced either one. Also, he just got finished talking about how risky an investment it is for R2 to do large scale Trek kits. I'm thinking this new kit might be something not connected to Trek. They had considered making new kits from the Alien movies at one time, maybe they've reconsidered? Personally, I'd love to see a nice sized, accurate Nostromo.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

spock62 said:


> When Jamie Hood says "big and unexpected", I'm not thinking it will be a Trek kit. A lot of modelers have been asking for a K'Tinga in 1/350 and an Enterprise D in 1/1000, so these are possible kits that people are anticipating and it wouldn't be too surprising if R2 produced either one. Also, he just got finished talking about how risky an investment it is for R2 to do large scale Trek kits. I'm thinking this new kit might be something not connected to Trek. They had considered making new kits from the Alien movies at one time, maybe they've reconsidered? Personally, I'd love to see a nice sized, accurate Nostromo.


It would be astronomically more risky to do a large kit of the Nostromo or some other less popular property, IMHO. 

Only time will tell.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Richard Baker said:


> Jamie had hinted at a Grail kit in the works several months ago, nice to see that it may still be in the works.


Did somebody say "Grail kit?"










What? Wrong forum?


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I used to have the Masterpiece Replicas Brass 1701D in 1/937 scale. It was 27" long. Beautiful piece! It was stolen. Been thinking about 3D printing out a 1/1000 scale model. If Polar Lights did a 1/1000 kit (25.3"), It would still be pretty awesome. I would welcome it.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Alien is a pretty big franchise and when modelers think “Alien”, the ship most associate with it is the Nostromo. When R2 announced that they were going to make new tool Alien kits a while back, most people wanted the Nostromo, as opposed to the kit R2 was going to make. I think it would sell rather well depending on size/price. Plus, it would give them another sci-fi franchise other then the two they’ve got.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

SteveR said:


> Did somebody say "Grail kit?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, until there is a styrene reissue of the kit, this isn't a bad alternative:

https://masterpiecemodels.com/sealab-iii-resin-model-kit/


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

spock62 said:


> When Jamie Hood says "big and unexpected", I'm not thinking it will be a Trek kit. A lot of modelers have been asking for a K'Tinga in 1/350 and an Enterprise D in 1/1000, so these are possible kits that people are anticipating and it wouldn't be too surprising if R2 produced either one. Also, he just got finished talking about how risky an investment it is for R2 to do large scale Trek kits. I'm thinking this new kit might be something not connected to Trek. They had considered making new kits from the Alien movies at one time, maybe they've reconsidered? Personally, I'd love to see a nice sized, accurate Nostromo.


I really doubt they would announce a "big and unexpected" kit in a Star Trek post if it wasn't Star Trek related. That would just be getting people's hopes up and piss off their Trek customers.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

1/12 scale shuttlecraft?


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Daniel_B said:


> I really doubt they would announce a "big and unexpected" kit in a Star Trek post if it wasn't Star Trek related. That would just be getting people's hopes up and piss off their Trek customers.


Not necessarily. I asked Jamie about upcoming sci-fi releases on the U.S.S. Defiant update post (Star Trek Model Kits: U.S.S. Defiant update | Collector Model), my post is #8, here it is in part: 

"...Staying with 1/1000 at the moment, do you guys honestly feel that this would be a better seller than a *K’Tinga* or* Akira*?

How about the *1/32 Galileo*? Or *“mid-sized” (1/500, 1/600 or 1/700), accurate Enterprises (TOS & refit), Reliant (Wrath of Khan) and Klingon battle cruisers*?

What happened to the idea of *1/72 Space 1999 subjects*, for those of us that have neither the room or cash for the 1/48 kits?..."

His reply in part: "..;It was a more affordable option to pursue compared to some of the other kits you mention considering some of the other new kits we have in the pipeline. And yeah, just “stay tuned”. _We will be announcing TWO BRAND NEW KITS over the next two blog posts… and I have yet to decide when to announce a *third brand new kit* we have in the works right now._"

Again, this was discussed on a blog post for a Star Trek kit. Notice I mentioned some of the kits others here are hoping for, and notice his reply. Plus, one of the "two brand new kits" mentioned turned out to be the 1/72 Space 1999 Hawk. So, it is possible that the third new kit could be something other than a Trek kit, even though it was mentioned on a Trek kit blog post.


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

Today is the 25th anniversary of DS9 and it got me thinking: what if the "something BIG" that is coming from Round 2 is a 1:2500 scale Deep Space Nine kit? It was said that the kit would be unexpected, and seeing as how its the 25th anniversary of that series, it stands to reason that this kit could be coming! Another option would be a re-pop of the Runabout, but maybe with some new parts (like an interior?)


----------



## holt35 (Aug 15, 2013)

GSaum said:


> Today is the 25th anniversary of DS9 and it got me thinking: what if the "something BIG" that is coming from Round 2 is a 1:2500 scale Deep Space Nine kit? It was said that the kit would be unexpected, and seeing as how its the 25th anniversary of that series, it stands to reason that this kit could be coming! Another option would be a re-pop of the Runabout, but maybe with some new parts (like an interior?)


Wasn't the DS9 model already 1/2500 scale? It's a nice idea and I would like them to at least bring the one they already have back out because I missed it back in 2013 when it got repoped and I only ever built one back in the 90s but I doubt they are making a different one all together.


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

Round 2 seems very gun shy on making kits that are not crazy profitable, so there is no way they are working on a DS9. Deep Space Nine is the least popular of all Trek series and outside of fandom, the general populace doesn't even really remember it.


----------



## gene1138 (Aug 25, 2011)

They said it would be something unexpected so maybe we'll get a 1/350 Botany Bay or Tholian ship. Maybe a 1/2500 Borg cube. They did say big and unexpected.  I know totally pointless post but just being myself and always wanting to joke around.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

The exact quote from Round 2's blog is, "We are working on another brand-new kit. It will be big, and probably unexpected." Now, this was tacked onto the end of a "first look" at their upcoming 1:1000 scale U.S.S. Grissom and Klingon Bird-of-Prey kits so it's assumed Jamie was referring to a new Trek kit, but...well, it could be almost anything. "Big" and "unexpected" could mean they've decided to move forward on the Galileo kit, or it could mean a 1:1 scale kit of William Shatner's waterproof toupee from Star Trek IV; we won't really know until it's announced.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Big and probably unexpected are interesting words, no doubt about it.

Part of the problem is Jamie can be a bit lax with grammar and syntax. Big could be the physical size of the phantom model, but he could also be referring to the license itself as 'a big deal', yes? And in that context 'big and probably unexpected' could mean nothing more than making a new deal for something. 

I mean, it was unexpected that R2 picked up the Lindberg line. 

Now, saying that, if R2 picked up a deal for the series _The Orville_, color me happy. 

Haw. 1/350 kit of The Orville. Yeah, that would raise a few eyebrows in a Spock-like manner.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I'll put my guess in as The Iron Giant.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

I went ahead and asked Jamie if he would say it was a Trek kit or not. I doubt he will reply, but you never know.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

If its not Trek I would love it to be something from UFO!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

SteveR said:


> Did somebody say "Grail kit?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So that's what that base in my parts box is for!


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

A large, expensive kit is likely going to be from a proven license.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

terryr said:


> So that's what that base in my parts box is for!


There is a resin reissue of this coming out. I saw it on Hobby Search. They list it as sold out but it was just in one of their future release emails

Sealab III Resin Kit (Plastic model) - HobbySearch Military Model Store


----------



## star-art (Jul 5, 2000)

It's available NOW right here:

https://masterpiecemodels.com/product/sealab-iii-limited-edition-resin-assembly-kit/


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

I think that unfortunately the Orville license would be very much complicated by the Fox sale to Disney.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

IIRC Seth MacFarlane is interested in merchandising and a 'making of' book will release in a week or so. It may be a bit complicated, but there's money to be made from that series...


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> IIRC Seth MacFarlane is interested in merchandising and a 'making of' book will release in a week or so. It may be a bit complicated, but there's money to be made from that series...


He's seen the boatloads of money generated by Fox shows in merchandising, I'm sure he gets points on product generated by Family Guy and he can't possibly be ignorant of the huge money created by Star Trek over the years, so yeah, I'm hoping to see something more than this book.

Not to disparage the book but it's being produced by Titan Books in England, they've become the go-to people when the Big Publishers can't be bothered with little stuff. 

(and Titan really needs to reprint their Dan Dare collection. Grrrr.)


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

JeffBond said:


> I think that unfortunately the Orville license would be very much complicated by the Fox sale to Disney.


Very true. Very perceptive. :smile2:

But it does depend on how the deal between Fox and the production company is structured. It may be Macfarlane has complete control of merchandising and Fox just sits back and collects their percentage. This would just transfer over to Disney. 

We'll see, one way or the other, right?


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

If by "big" they mean 1/350, and if it's a ship from the Star Trek license, then the only release I'd be interested in is the K'tinga. Other subjects, like a Galileo or even a TOS D-7, I might get eventually, but a K'tinga would go to the front of my 'buy now' list. I'd even put it ahead of the 2001 Discovery that I have earmarked as my next 'big' kit.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

I wrote the Titan book on The Orville BTW.  So disparage away!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

JeffBond said:


> I wrote the Titan book on The Orville BTW.  So disparage away!


It IS you then! Welcome (belatedly!) aboard the rocky ship!

FWIW I miss CFQ greatly.

So, spill. Is the book substantial and meaty or a fluff piece like SOOO many of Titan's last few years of media tie-in product? 

Granted there can't be serious analysis until the series is all done and no official product is going to do the deep dive into "and this person was crappy and that person was really hard to deal with and.." detail, but I seriously hope for more than just easy 'publicity push' soft material.

The Orville is really somewhat amazing and I've said time and again it's my new Star Trek, so a book akin to Whitfield and Roddenberry's 'Making of Star Trek' (with more and better quality pictures of course!) would be pretty awesome. $40 USD MSRP is a deep investment to me brother. 

Anyway, the topic! I still can't shake the thought that the 'big and unexpected' is referring to the license itself and not a proposed kit. It's just the way Jamie says things, you know? I grok, I have also used 'shorthand' in discussions that has led to misunderstandings, which is why I go on and on to make sure there's proper context. On and on and on...


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

JeffBond said:


> I wrote the Titan book on The Orville BTW.  So disparage away!


I have it on pre-order from Amazon :smile2:


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Same here!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I haven't seen Orville the series yet but I doubt any kit manufacturer's going to dive in and do that yet. Ships like the K'Tinga's built up a large following over the years and Orville's only just come out. It's also mainly us older blokes who build model kits too and the Orville although an ok looking ship might not be that interesting to many people.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

They make kits from things seen in a newly released two hour movie, marketing is based on popular interest creating a desire for a product, not on long something has been around.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Richard Baker said:


> They make kits from things seen in a newly released two hour movie, marketing is based on popular interest creating a desire for a product...


And sometimes not even that. Remember the Scorpion kit from _Star Trek: Nemesis_? I don't remember _anyone_ expressing a desire for that kit before it was released, and quite a lot of shock and surprise when it was announced. *shrug* That's business.


----------



## Voyager (Dec 30, 2017)

not a vote I kow, but 1:1000 D would be great! It would be huge!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Richard Baker said:


> They make kits from things seen in a newly released two hour movie, marketing is based on popular interest creating a desire for a product, not on long something has been around.





They have done but some of those (like said Scorpion) haven't been very successful. It's not so much about how long something's been around but how much of a following something has and the K'Tinga seems to be very popular amongst Trek and soaceship fans. And often the longer something's been around when it comes to kits the bigger a following it has.


----------



## holt35 (Aug 15, 2013)

SUNGOD said:


> They have done but some of those (like said Scorpion) haven't been very successful. It's not so much about how long something's been around but how much of a following something has and the K'Tinga seems to be very popular amongst Trek and soaceship fans. And often the longer something's been around when it comes to kits the bigger a following it has.


If I remember right Polar lights was told they had to make the Scorpion by Paramount for some reason or another which I don't understand.


----------



## Dauntles (Feb 11, 2007)

I hope it is a Big Reliant 0
alternative

a Big Enterprise "E" .

Greetings 

Michael


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

holt35 said:


> If I remember right Polar lights was told they had to make the Scorpion by Paramount for some reason or another which I don't understand.


It was probably tied to another licensing deal because The Suits at Paramount realized _Star Trek: Nemesis_ was a big steaming pile of excrement and wanted to make as much money as they could off of merchandising. "Oh, you want a license for 'Kit X'? Okay, but only if you also produce a kit of the Scorpion."


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

I seem to recall that Dave Metzner said that the reason they chose the Scorpion was the Picard and Data figures would make the model more attractive to modelers.


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

I'd love a scaled-up (studio scale) TOS Galileo.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Capt. Krik said:


> I seem to recall that Dave Metzner said that the reason they chose the Scorpion was the Picard and Data figures would make the model more attractive to modelers.


And those were the worst part of the kit! :lol:


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Zombie_61 said:


> And those were the worst part of the kit! :lol:



BWAH, HAH, HAH, HAH, HAH, HAH!

Yeah, those were pretty lame. Somewhere, I still have an unbuilt Scorpion. I may actually build it one day when I have nothing better to build.


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

^ No, you won't...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

^ Okay, but *I* will.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

EVERYthing I have is better to build than that thing.


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

The scorpion is a great kit....

All the scratch building possibilities.

And we need a reminder of what a good model kit does not look like.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

R2 is producing a big Scorpion model!



Nah! Just kidding! Ain't I a scamp!>


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

jgoldsack said:


> The scorpion is a great kit....
> 
> All the scratch building possibilities.
> 
> And we need a reminder of what a good model kit does not look like.



I figure it would make a good 'Heart of Gold' from Hitchhikers Guide, as it looks like a running shoe already.


----------



## TheKitBase (Jul 23, 2016)

I'd like to cast a vote for the 1/1 waterproof toupe please..


----------



## CapnTightpants (Aug 8, 2017)

That's called "The Shatner Turbo 2000."


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

edge10 said:


> I figure it would make a good 'Heart of Gold' from Hitchhikers Guide, as it looks like a running shoe already.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Perhaps an assembled with lights TOS E?


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

I ain't takin the bait. The are probably hyping everybody up so they can cancel it at the peak of the hype. Whatever "IT" is > Meanwhile out of excitement and support by the fans they are selling everybody a ton more of the special limited small box yellow with the pink stripe edition Enterprise with the insignia poster in the box.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Fingers crossed for TOS shuttlecraft.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

kdaracal said:


> Fingers crossed for TOS shuttlecraft.



Far from being on my Trek wants list but I bet that's what it is.


----------



## BatToys1966 (May 10, 2017)

I like The Orville and my favorite character is Yaphit.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Round 2 is really hyping this mystery kit ..... It better be worth it.

Round 2 Models: 2018 off to a good start | Collector Model


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I don't know if its a clue, but the parts in plastic bags leaning on the box are NOT from the Hawk.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I hope it fills that box...


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Opus Penguin said:


> Round 2 is really hyping this mystery kit ..... It better be worth it.
> 
> Round 2 Models: 2018 off to a good start | Collector Model


If it's a model of GP's head, I'm out!


----------



## holt35 (Aug 15, 2013)

Some of us over on SSM think it's the 1/1000 Akira class model they talked about years ago but then decided was to big for them to make at that time. They said then at some point in the future they might do it. Plus he has a picture of it behind his desk which I find a little suspect. My guess is he has that picture so he can check details on the masters and first runs of the model.

I do see the new little 1/1000 Defiant at the top right corner of the box incase no one else spotted it.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Personally I do hope it is an Akira- in either 1:1400 or 1:1000 styrene and I will be very grateful.

I think the key word in Jamie's teaser is "Unexpected"- I think that knocks out a lot of the wish lists churning around since a lot of those kits are no brainers (logical tie-ins to existing kits such as a 1:350 D-7 or K'Tinga to go along with the TOS-E & Refit). 

There is a good chance it may have nothing at all to do with Trek such as the 1:48 Eagle kits- could be a new license entirely...


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

holt35 said:


> Some of us over on SSM think it's the 1/1000 Akira class model they talked about years ago but then decided was to big for them to make at that time. They said then at some point in the future they might do it. Plus he has a picture of it behind his desk which I find a little suspect. My guess is he has that picture so he can check details on the masters and first runs of the model.
> 
> I do see the new little 1/1000 Defiant at the top right corner of the box incase no one else spotted it.


Well .... there is a picture of the Akira in the background. I personally am hoping for the accurate Galileo but I know many want the Akira too so that would be cool. Then again, it might not even be a Trek kit.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

The Akira has no draw to me at all, I do realize that many here want it so that would be cool.

Unexpected is the key word.

I'm hoping its the "UFO" license and a large Interceptor. I know it's a very long shot.

Or maybe "Space 1999" stungun/commlock.

A way longer shot would be an accurate saucer from "The Invaders". Maybe 1/32.

A really bad choice would be the Ark from "The Starlost"


----------



## Shado1980 (Jul 15, 2009)

Yes I would love to see more Gerry Anderson related stuff. A large-sized Thunderbird 2 would be great. I have the one from Aoshima, but its so small at just 7".


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I doubt they'd do Thunderbirds as Aoshima probably keeps renewing the licence and they've done most of the main vehicles anyway.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Regional licensing


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> Regional licensing


Indeed. I'm sure the current rightsholder would love some sweet American money.

Mind, I'd be up for just about any decent Gerry Anderson license getting picked up. How about a Stingray, about 2 foot long or so, perfect for R/C submarine action? A really nice Fireball XL5, all tricked out with launch cradle and track. Naturally most anything from UFO. 

As much as I want it, I really doubt it would happen. If the 'big surprising thing' is indeed a new license announcement, I suspect it will end up being underwhelming.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Steve H said:


> ...If the 'big surprising thing' is indeed a new license announcement, I suspect it will end up being underwhelming.


That's the problem with the way Round 2 is teasing this release. They could produce the perfect "not too small/not too big, 100% accurate down to the smallest detail, perfectly engineered so that it practically builds itself" kit of whatever the subject is, and someone's going to be disappointed and/or angry because it's not the kit they wanted.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Zombie_61 said:


> That's the problem with the way Round 2 is teasing this release. They could produce the perfect "not too small/not too big, 100% accurate down to the smallest detail, perfectly engineered so that it practically builds itself" kit of whatever the subject is, and someone's going to be disappointed and/or angry because it's not the kit they wanted.


Indeed so. So the announcement is, say, "we've bought up Glenco and are embarking on a huge reprinting program!!". I would think that's lovely but it's not life changing. 

"We've found a massive collection of old Aurora tooling! Airplanes and cars and all manner of things!! We're cleaning them and firing them up!" Again, really nice. I'd love to see some of those old Aurora helicopter kits that have never ever been re-popped show up, but again, not life changing.

The danger of the long 'tease' is that hopes and wishes build to the point that NOTHING can match that expectation. A bit more substance to quell over speculation would be wise. 

But hey, nobody listens to us. We're just crazy people.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

People are really overthinking this word "unexpected." ANY large-scale release by Round2 at this point is unexpected. R2 has established licenses with proven track records; just because they surprised people with the Eagle doesn't mean they are going to now forge into completely new territory (remember that the Eagle was thoroughly test-marketed via the sales of the 12-inch Eagle kit reissue). As Hannibal Lecter once said, "we covet what we see every day." This won't be a subject that just shows up in one or two films or TV episodes as a background ship.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I'm still going with The Iron Giant. :smile2:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I wondered if the bagged parts next to the box might be a clue but they just look like an Eagle's landing gear.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

If its eagle landing gear, its a BIG eagle!

The some parts are shaped like boxes, there are some tubes, and some wide cured panels.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

mach7 said:


> If its eagle landing gear, its a BIG eagle!
> 
> The some parts are shaped like boxes, there are some tubes, and some wide cured panels.


I think one of our early guesses was a 'studio scale' Eagle kit. 

That would be 'big', not a doubt about it, but is that necessarily a surprise?


----------



## dcarty (Nov 26, 2012)

I would be _extremely_ surprised if it turned out to be a 44" Eagle -- when they first released their current Eagle kit they did an interest poll on FB with an aim to gauge how many people would invest in a kickstarter campaign to fund a 44" kit only to have it shut down because they didn't have the rights to produce one. 

Could be that they've renegotiated something but I would be very surprised as the company/person who does have the rights has some sort of exclusivity and has used that to shut others down, such as Rogue Studios, as well.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mach7 said:


> If its eagle landing gear, its a BIG eagle!
> 
> The some parts are shaped like boxes, there are some tubes, and some wide cured panels.




I thought it looked around the size of the 22 incher but it could be a 44 I suppose. 

Another very small possibility is I've been comparing that to the Nostromo landing gear. There's a slight resemblance but I doubt it's that (even though I think a big Nostromo would be a good seller).


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

By all rights we should hear something very soon. The big hobby trade show just wrapped up, so there should be something. OTOH if they have to look at pre-orders and retailer interest and crunch numbers to see if this...whatever... is profitable to manufacture, that might take forever. 

And they won't be too keen to discuss a total failure, so if the numbers don't work (or another problem suddenly erupts) this could be yet another announcement that ends up just kind of being forgotten about.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Just looked at the Nostromo landing gear again with a better picture and I can safely say it's not that. Definitely looks like Eagle parts.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

mach7 said:


> I don't know if its a clue, but the parts in plastic bags leaning on the box are NOT from the Hawk.


Since the Hawk features so prominently in that second photo, I'm guessing it's a large scale Hawk kit and the parts in the plastic bags are a red herring to throw us lunatics off the scent.


----------



## kekker (Mar 20, 2011)

Just checked the Round 2 site and under the MPC section (and also “new items”) they listed 1/72 Space 1999 Hawk.

There’s no pic. Is this new on there?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

kekker said:


> Just checked the Round 2 site and under the MPC section (and also “new items”) they listed 1/72 Space 1999 Hawk.
> 
> There’s no pic. Is this new on there?


That is the, already previously announced, Hawk kit that the prototype is seen in the picture on the Blog page. The new announcement hints at a "big" kit which implies size, but could mean a highly anticipated kit too.


----------



## Captain Robert April (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm still betting on a 1/1000 E-D.


----------



## CapnTightpants (Aug 8, 2017)

It's Quark's garbage-collection ship.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

CapnTightpants said:


> It's Quark's garbage-collection ship.


Oh man!! That's my holy grail kit!!!! I hope the gridlines are accurate. :grin2:


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

^ And will the collection arms be to scale?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Opus Penguin said:


> Oh man!! That's my holy grail kit!!!! I hope the gridlines are accurate. :grin2:


I just know they'll completely bone us and make the 'space garbage bag' a separate 'detail up' kit, made from resin and cost twice as much as the actual kit.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Collector Model |

So a post about the Hawk, but a "sneak peek" on what is in the box. Naturally it doesn't tell us anything. But there is word it will be revealed next week.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks nice. I see the 'nose glass' part is ripe for a clear resin replacement (for dramatic lighting) or photoetch replacement frames (for glass and interior work) as aftermarket options.

No carbuncle on the underside to represent the grain-o-wheat bulb used as an effect keying light? For shame! Then it's not true to the filming miniature! 

(or did they cheat shamelessly by using a photograph and poking a hole in it? I could have sworn there was enough movement to rule out that type of effect)


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

I have looked at my Airfix kit for so long that I like the design better than the original filming model...


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

electric indigo said:


> I have looked at my Airfix kit for so long that I like the design better than the original filming model...




What do you prefer about it?


----------



## Captain Robert April (Jul 5, 2016)

Better the devil you know...?


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

It's mostly about the shape of the head. The Airfix version is sleeker, the curves have a better flow and the smaller windows and their less steep angle are an improvement over the filming model IMO. I also find the prominent step where the window inserts where cut out of the head molds pretty much an eyesore.

The Hawk was about the second plastic model I build (the first might have been the Angel Interceptor, I'm not sure). After a classic shelf dive, I kept it in a box over the years and started restoration at the beginning of the 2000's, when photos of the filming models where shown in SF & Fantasy Modeler magazine. Back then, I decided to keep Brian Johnson's original paint job and Airfix' un-angled side boosters. I also left off the details at the front and end of the neck.










Here's the correct design for comparison:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Bits and pieces of my original Hawk ended up here recently:
Kitbashed Starships


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Looking at the blurred photo of whats in the box, I'm going to guess 

The Buck Rodgers Starfighter.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I loved my old Starfighter! I just hope its not too expensive. With models in the $40-120 range, many that I would love to buy are now beyond my range.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm not sure now. In the blurry photo it looks like I can see sweeping wings and some tubes slotted at the end.

The slotted tubes don't have the angles needed for the engines on the StarFighter.


I've also just noticed that in answer to a question Jamie says we might be getting a new tool eagle in scale with the new 
hawk.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

electric indigo said:


> It's mostly about the shape of the head. The Airfix version is sleeker, the curves have a better flow and the smaller windows and their less steep angle are an improvement over the filming model IMO. I also find the prominent step where the window inserts where cut out of the head molds pretty much an eyesore.
> 
> The Hawk was about the second plastic model I build (the first might have been the Angel Interceptor, I'm not sure). After a classic shelf dive, I kept it in a box over the years and started restoration at the beginning of the 2000's, when photos of the filming models where shown in SF & Fantasy Modeler magazine. Back then, I decided to keep Brian Johnson's original paint job and Airfix' un-angled side boosters. I also left off the details at the front and end of the neck.
> 
> ...




I can see what you mean. The old kit does have a nice shape but not sure if I prefer it to the accurate shape. You can have both now though.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mach7 said:


> I'm not sure now. In the blurry photo it looks like I can see sweeping wings and some tubes slotted at the end.
> 
> The slotted tubes don't have the angles needed for the engines on the StarFighter.
> 
> ...




I think a new smaller Eagle's a no brainer sooner or later.

As for the photo I can't really make anything out on that. It's just a blur to me though there's one squareish looking part that maybe resembles the top of a K'Tinga but I doubt it's that.

I don't think a K'Tinga would be moulded in white either.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

Obviously anything in the box would be a test shot so the color of the plastic is entirely irrelevant.


----------



## Ducks and Witches (Dec 19, 2014)

The something "big" is the 350 Reliant.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

LOL! Source? Would be cool, though.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

JeffBond said:


> Obviously anything in the box would be a test shot so the color of the plastic is entirely irrelevant.




That's a fair point. Mind you I still don't think it's a K'Tinga. It's fun trying to guess what it is but I wish they'd just get on and announce it now.


----------



## oggy4u (Sep 27, 2007)

Klingon D 7 or The Star ship Discovery ?


----------



## Ducks and Witches (Dec 19, 2014)

charonjr said:


> LOL! Source? Would be cool, though.



(1) Very thick cardboard box says it's a big heavy kit. Thus another 350 scale subject.
(2) I see light blue something in the box. It's reflected on the bubble wrap so it's really there. Star Trek Federation ships are the only subjects that I can think of that have clear blue/or light up blue parts. 
(3) They have the Star Trek license, and while the 350 Reliant is often requested, it would be a surprise since there's been zero indication they were working on it. 
(4) No source, I could be completely wrong. :grin2:


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

I will be disappointed if it's not a 1/350 K'Tinga, but I'll be happy for the others that get their 'grail kit' (Galileo, 1/1000 D, whatever). If its not the K'Tinga, I have options. I still want the Moebius Discovery and there are a couple Bandai Star Wars kits on my wish list. But, whoo-boy, a big K'Tinga would be a hella lotta fun to build.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

Again, I don't think any colored plastic would be included in a test shot--and the R2 kits haven't included colored clear parts (the 1/350 refit and Constitution for example) so builders can paint them whatever colors they want. If there are any colored parts in this test shot I would think it would be entirely coincidental, just using the plastic available for the shot.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Has Round 2 let their Alien franchise license completely lapse after that Kane and his Egg kit?
A Nostromo would be nice


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

Richard Baker said:


> Has Round 2 let their Alien franchise license completely lapse after that Kane and his Egg kit?
> A Nostromo would be nice


You had me as "Nostromo." A 1/350 K'Tinga is my dream, but a Nostromo would definitely be a close second.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

The amount of people asking for a big K'Tinga and Nostromo is off the scale......but as of yet nuthin.


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm still holding out for a 1/1000 D, but I would be quite happy with a k'tinga as well.


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

Round 2 Models: Something wicked-cool this way comes? | Collector Model

Doesn't sound like an Enterprise at least.

I am betting it is a 1/350 K'Tinga


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

jgoldsack said:


> Round 2 Models: Something wicked-cool this way comes? | Collector Model
> 
> Doesn't sound like an Enterprise at least.
> 
> I am betting it is a 1/350 K'Tinga


"it is probably one of those things that can’t possibly live up to its hype anymore" - That doesn't sound like a K'Tinga or 1:1000 D, as the hype would be worth the wait, but we'll see. Definitely implying a Star Trek kit, and a 1:350 kit.

On Facebook and other message boards the Reliant was mentioned. It may be a 1:350 Reliant.


----------



## Captain Robert April (Jul 5, 2016)

> "Its name does not start with an E or 24 other letters in the alphabet."


I think that rules out any of the Enterprises.


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

Opus Penguin said:


> "it is probably one of those things that can’t possibly live up to its hype anymore" - That doesn't sound like a K'Tinga or 1:1000 D, as thye hype would be worth the wait, but we'll see. Definitely implying a Star Trek kit, and a 1:350 kit.
> 
> On Facebook and other message boards the Reliant was mentioned. It may be a 1:350 Reliant.


I could live with that one too.


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

"Wicked" = Adversary ship
"This way comes" = the iconic opening shot of the three K'Tinga's coming toward the camera in ST: TMP. The shot everyone immediately thinks of when the word "K'Tinga" is used.

It's a K'Tinga.

Unless it isn't.

But it is.

I hope.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

I love how he says it can't live up to the hype and then hypes it some more. :-/


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Hunk A Junk said:


> "Wicked" = Adversary ship
> "This way comes" = the iconic opening shot of the three K'Tinga's coming toward the camera in ST: TMP. The shot everyone immediately thinks of when the word "K'Tinga" is used.
> 
> It's a K'Tinga.
> ...



Personally, I hope you're right! I would love to see a 1:350 K'Tinga or D7, but preferably K'Tinga. I looked at their Facebook page (specifically mentioned in the article) and did not see K'Tinga mentioned, but Jamie also said "someone on a message board" while including Facebook, and K'Tinga was mentioned on several, so who knows.


----------



## iamjafi (May 14, 2009)

*By the pricking of my thumbs...*

...Something wicked this way comes.

The USS Bradbury?


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

If it's the Wicked Witch of the West kit, you are going to see a lot of grown men cry.

Nice of him to narrow it down by saying someone on the internet has guessed it.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

edge10 said:


> I love how he says it can't live up to the hype and then hypes it some more. :-/


I am now completely fed up with this stupid game


----------



## holt35 (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm calling it now it's the Akira which was also mentioned almost at the beginning of the blog comments. Plus they seem to want to add to the 1/1000 line what with the Defiant and Grissom coming out in a few months. And I just don't see a 1/350 K tinga, I think it would be a big gamble for them so I say again if it's a Trek kit it' the Akira class.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

holt35 said:


> I'm calling it now it's the Akira which was also mentioned almost at the beginning of the blog comments. Plus they seem to want to add to the 1/1000 line what with the Defiant and Grissom coming out in a few months. And I just don't see a 1/350 K tinga, I think it would be a big gamble for them so I say again if it's a Trek kit it' the Akira class.


This also makes sense. Though I admit if it is, I would be disappointed. Although someone did ask if it could be the Akira on the Round 2 blog.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

holt35 said:


> I'm calling it now it's the Akira which was also mentioned almost at the beginning of the blog comments. Plus they seem to want to add to the 1/1000 line what with the Defiant and Grissom coming out in a few months. And I just don't see a 1/350 K tinga, I think it would be a big gamble for them so I say again if it's a Trek kit it' the Akira class.




Why would a big K'Tinga be more of a gamble than an Akira? On most polls the K'Tinga comes in at first.


----------



## holt35 (Aug 15, 2013)

SUNGOD said:


> Why would a big K'Tinga be more of a gamble than an Akira? On most polls the K'Tinga comes in at first.


Bigger model means more plastic to make which means higher cost to make which translates to a higher cost for someone to buy it. A bigger model when built could hurt sales as less people would have the room to display it or be willing to display a model that big, I know I wouldn't get one for that reason and also because the subject doesn't interest me.

Round 2 can't always go off of the polls because all that tells them is what us diehards want and that doesn't always jive with the numbers to make a kit and get it to the market, the estimate of the number they think they may sell combined with the cost to produce the model. They have to make a profit and if the numbers don't work they aren't going to make that kit even if we want it. Of course this all depends on how big a 1/350 K tinga would be and if I remember right the ship is about 214m long which if I'm not wrong is 24'' in 1/350 scale so still bigger then the Akira and probably more plastic.

Also Round 2 has said in the past that Starfleet ships are the best seller. Don't get me wrong if it's the Ktinga I'll be happy for all you guys that want one and I'll be busy myself with the Defiant and Grissom plus the Kelvin at the end of the year but IMO I just don't see it being a 1/350 K tinga or D7 but I could be wrong and we'll find out in less then 24 hours.

Of course for all we know it's not even a Star Trek kit and R2 has been jerking us around for the past three months!!


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

Maybe it's a 1:350 TOS Enterprise with the saucer gridlines reintroduced.


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

^NNNNOOOOOOOOooooooo!!!!


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

StarCruiser said:


> ^NNNNOOOOOOOOooooooo!!!!


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

K'tinga: big screen update of one of the most imaginative alien spaceship designs, featured in one of the most awe-inspiring opening sequences ever.

Akira: butt ugly background ship that had barely 5 seconds screen time in a so so film. 

Guess which one I'd rather see. And a large part of the K'tinga hull is the long skinny neck boom, it really wouldn't be much plastic in 1/350.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Perhaps a larger scale, more accurate Moonbase Alpha kit.


----------



## holt35 (Aug 15, 2013)

robn1 said:


> K'tinga: big screen update of one of the most imaginative alien spaceship designs, featured in one of the most awe-inspiring opening sequences ever.
> 
> Akira: butt ugly background ship that had barely 5 seconds screen time in a so so film.
> 
> Guess which one I'd rather see. And a large part of the K'tinga hull is the long skinny neck boom, it really wouldn't be much plastic in 1/350.


I know this is your opinion and your entitled to it but a lot of people would disagree with you on that and a lot of us were just talking about this over on SSM. The secondary hull of the K tinga would be a lot of plastic even if the neck is skinny, that being said part of me hopes you K tinga guys get your wish because if it's the Akira R2 just made more money from me this year!

Also don't forget about DS9 and Voyager, the Akira really has had a good amount of screen time in fact I'd be willing to say about the same as the K tinga class including the TOS movies when it was shown two times for just a few minutes, plus one time on TNG and one time on Voyager which was a mistake and then in only a few episodes of DS9.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

We'll know tomorrow. I don't think it is a Trek kit or a 1999 kit. I'm gonna stick with my guess of The Iron Giant.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

True - no one ever said it was a sci-fi kit. Might even be a rare automotive type kit? Their blog goes out to all the spectrums of this hobby, not just the very small niche of sci-fi builders.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Richard Baker said:


> I am now completely fed up with this stupid game


Same here. Besides, if, as was stated in that blog, "Once assembled, it won’t fit back in this box," I don't have room for whatever it is anyway. I sincerely hope those of you who like and want kits the size of a coffee table get what you want but, for now, I'll be over here not giving Round 2 any of my money.


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

scooke123 said:


> True - no one ever said it was a sci-fi kit. Might even be a rare automotive type kit? Their blog goes out to all the spectrums of this hobby, not just the very small niche of sci-fi builders.


They generally keep modeling genres in separate blog posts, and the first tease said it was almost revealed in December as a "...Christmas gift to all of the sci-fi modelers out there."

Regarding size, by my searches the Akira would be 19.68in long at 1/1000, and the K'tinga 24.07in at 1/350. I still bet the difference in amount of plastic would be negligible.


----------



## holt35 (Aug 15, 2013)

robn1 said:


> They generally keep modeling genres in separate blog posts, and the first tease said it was almost revealed in December as a "...Christmas gift to all of the sci-fi modelers out there."
> 
> Regarding size, by my searches the Akira would be 19.68in long at 1/1000, and the K'tinga 24.07in at 1/350. I still bet the difference in amount of plastic would be negligible.


I came up with the same thing for the K tinga 24.07in but I show 17.32in for Akira at the length of 440m. I know the scale is all over for this ship, what size did you go with?


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

holt35 said:


> I came up with the same thing for the K tinga 24.07in but I show 17.32in for Akira at the length of 440m. I know the scale is all over for this ship, what size did you go with?


1640.4 ft length mentioned on Memory Alpha, though admittedly a revised size not the original.

There was a 1/1000 scale resin kit the was 17. something inches, so hard to say what Round 2 would go with.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I know there was a bit of an ongoing argument on here about whether the Reliant could use parts from the refit (I think it could but maybe I'm wrong).

But anyway if that *is* the case then it could be the Reliant. 

In fact I bet it's the Reliant.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Don't forget Star Trek 6, the K'Tinga had a prominent role as Chancellor Gorkon's capitol ship.


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

Boy, I dunno. No offense to those who like the Akira, but I have a hard time seeing Round 2 doing that kit in any scale other than as a cadet kit, maybe as a "Battle the Borg" collection alongside the Defiant and Enterprise-E or something. You know, as bait to sell a couple of a repops. I've seen the screen time argument, but the K'Tinga is simply a more recognizable shape since it's almost exactly the same as the classic D-7. For most people, even to non-uber fans, it's the shape that reads as "Klingon ship." The Akira is practically an easter egg. Even among fans, it's a footnote, at best. (And I don't mean that as fighting words, I'm just being honest)

Klingons are Trek's number one villains/aliens. If they're doing a non-Enterprise kit, it's got to be next highest on the list. A K'tinga kit is more recognizable and popular as a Trek vehicle, it affords terrific detail that makes modelers drool, it's big but not so big it won't fit on a decent-sized shelf (no bigger than the 350 E's at least), and the fact that it has 2 configurations (TMP and STVI) allows for supplementary parts packs, lighting, and photoetch add-ons. There's simply more upside to a K'Tinga kit.

We're told it's a "big" kit (which probably means 1/350), it's likely a Trek kit since all the posts are made in the context of Trek kits, it's a "grail" kit (which I think rules out the Akira. A grail kit to some, but certainly not most), it's not an Enterprise, and it's "wicked".

If it's not a K'Tinga I'll be very surprised.


----------



## Capt. Smirk (Jun 11, 2008)

So, James Horner is the composer on TWOK as well as Something Wicked This Way Comes, so seems to me, it would be the Reliant.


----------



## Capt. Smirk (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh man, I've never posted here? Well, I guess one good thing has happened to me because of this silly "hype the model, poke the tigers" game.......


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

Capt. Smirk said:


> So, James Horner is the composer on TWOK as well as Something Wicked This Way Comes, so seems to me, it would be the Reliant.


But TWOK also used footage of the K'Tinga, so clearly the Horner/TWOK/Something Wicked/K'Tinga connection means it's the K'Tinga! :wink2:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I am beginning to think it is a 1:1000 Enterprise D. Look at this quote from the site:

"Its name does not start with an E or 24 other letters in the alphabet."

There are 26 letters in the alphabet. 24 plus mentioning the "E" would only make 25. I know it says it does not start with an E, but the Enterprise does start with U.S.S. I am probably totally wrong here, but who knows.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

E (1) plus 24 does equal 25, so the 26th letter is the one that the new kit starts with.

If anything it is clearly stated it is not a subject beginning with the letter E so that knocks off all ships named Enterprise


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

You K'tinga guys got your wish.


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

Boom!
Collector Model |


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

there is is... 1/350 K'Tinga!


----------



## Capt. Smirk (Jun 11, 2008)

Was hoping for a Reliant ( I just think Khan is the best of TOS movie villains) but this is a day 1 purchase.


----------



## Shado1980 (Jul 15, 2009)

1/350 K'Tinga, just announced. Its a thing of beauty.(Some of you replied before my comment went through!) My poor wallet will take a beating later this year!


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

Those pictures are incredible. There's nothing I don't like there. Yeah, day one purchase. Gimme, gimme, gimme!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Awesome


----------



## holt35 (Aug 15, 2013)

OK I was wrong but I'm happy for all you guys that got the kit you wanted and even though I'll be passing on this one I have to say it is a nice looking kit!! 

Congrats to all that wanted this model.


----------



## gene1138 (Aug 25, 2011)

K is for K'Tinga. Well this changes my build schedule for the end of the year.  Can't wait to get this.


----------



## Larvinator59 (Jul 3, 2016)

Looks like a beautiful kit. The lighting kit was mentioned in the press release. Some thoughts... a bridge interior, visible when you lift up the bridge dome modules. And a shuttle bay interior.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

They managed to put a shuttle bay interior in the 1:1000 D-7 kit...


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Awesome! I am getting this kit for sure!


----------



## star-art (Jul 5, 2000)

Glad you guys like it. It's been a LONG road getting to this point -- that's for sure!


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

To save you one click:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Anyone know what the length will be? I am assuming at 1:350 of 214m would be about 24". Unless they go off Memory Alpha which says the length of the ship is 349m which would make it 40" at 1:350. I am thinking the former is more likely.


----------



## star-art (Jul 5, 2000)

You are correct, 24 inches long. 

If anyone wants to argue about the scale, tell them I downloaded the original from V'Ger and scaled it to 1/350. LOL


----------



## dcarty (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeeeeeeesssssss!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Well, I would have rather had a 1/350 Reliant (barely), but this is still amazing! And yes, I'll be buying one!


----------



## star-art (Jul 5, 2000)

Maybe the Reliant kits haven't sold as well as people think? I thought for sure we'd see an aftermarket conversion kit right after the big 1/350 Refit was released. And yet, here we are how many years later and one is just now coming to market???


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Yes! I've been wanting a K'tinga for so long, and this test print looks awesome. Great job R2! A 1/350 Reliant would also be cool, I hope to see it as the next big release. 

For those who wanted the Akira or something else I hope you get it some day. I'm certainly not against it being released, I just don't want one.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Well, my guess was wrong...but I'm not disappointed. :grin2:


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

If they mold the whole head in clear it would be very easy to light. Just mask, paint and peel. Especially since the windows are small and numerous along the front leading edge,


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

So, everyone who had "1/350 K't'inga" in the pool please take your tickets to the window and claim your Quatloos. 

Myself, I'm rather 'meh' over this. I mean, I want it, and I know others are fanatical for it, but... I would have preferred the original 'Klingon Battle Cruiser' (aka D-7 or whatever) first. 

It's a surprise but not a big surprise to me. Unexpected? Not sure unless 'expected' only counts in terms of official R2 statements. 

Still, it seems they're working hard to get the details right, thus hopefully avoiding the issues, the flaws discussed about the ST:TMP Enterprise.

And I can't WAIT to see this kit built and lit up by some of our wizards here.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

SWEET!!!!!!! Come on September.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hooray.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Oh, my God! This is absolutely wonderful! I have Steve Neisen's resin K'Tinga, which I haven't built yet. I do hope these sell well, I would love to get Kronos One! Planning on 2 TMP and 2 ST6, lighting kits in time! 

Drool!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

And only 14 years after Tom Sasser started plans for it! Too bad he didn't live to see it. I know he wasn't actually too far along in the planning when PL sold out to RC, but I wonder if any of his initial work was used to finish the plans?


----------



## holt35 (Aug 15, 2013)

John P said:


> And only 14 years after Tom Sasser started plans for it! Too bad he didn't live to see it. I know he wasn't actually too far along in the planning when PL sold out to RC, but I wonder if any of his initial work was used to finish the plans?


Good question, Didn't he build a mock up of it or had he just done the blueprints? I can't remember.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Steve H said:


> Myself, I'm rather 'meh' over this. I mean, I want it, and I know others are fanatical for it, but... I would have preferred the original 'Klingon Battle Cruiser' (aka D-7 or whatever) first.


Just remove the gridlines and you have your D-7...

:grin2:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

John P said:


> And only 14 years after Tom Sasser started plans for it! Too bad he didn't live to see it. I know he wasn't actually too far along in the planning when PL sold out to RC, but I wonder if any of his initial work was used to finish the plans?


Tom had engineered the complete parts breakdown- a juggling act between ease of assembly, maximum detail in molds and cost effective parts count. He had gathered the info on the detailing and donor parts and was ready to begin mastering when the project got put on hold.
I do not know how much of his work, if any, might be incorporated into this new kit but I do feel he is up there smiling that this kit is finally being produced.
He was a good friend and I still miss him...


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Read Jamie's first paragraph in his blog. He addresses the prior work if any from PL.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

The kit looks terrific. That being said, I'll pass. Can't afford $100+ kits anymore and don't have the display space for large kits since my move this past spring. Hoping R2 gets around to doing a 1/1000 version. Still think they should do a line of mid-sized kits (somewhere between 1/500 to 1/700). The 1/1000 are a bit to small for many, but the 1/350 are too big/pricey for the rest of us. Kit's in the scales I mentioned would be a good fit for many.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

I don't think it has anything to do with Sasser's breakdown; this one has the nose bulb broken down in a completely different way (which will make painting that black stripe much easier) for one thing. I'm building two of these...


----------



## star-art (Jul 5, 2000)

Thomas Sasser's work was not a part of this project in any way, shape, or fashion. From what I've been told, he based his design on the assumption the K'T'Inga was simply a scaled up model of the D7. That wasn't actually the case. Greg Jein did make several castings of the original TOS studio model for use in Phase II. But, it was later decided a much larger model was needed.

Now, you'd think they would've scaled up the D7 to make the new, larger miniature. But, in fact, the K'T'Inga as it would come to be known had different shapes, proportions, and angles than the original TOS design. Either Thomas' did not know this or he did not take this into account. As a result, the shape of his model was incorrect.

I started work on this project back in 2006 with no connection whatsoever to Thomas, PL, etc. I worked from photos and got help from some friends (many of whom are credited on my Facebook page) in identifying as many of the original model parts used for detailing as possible. In fact, this was the very first project I designed in Rhinoceros 3D.

I worked off and on for years, tweaking the design. A couple years ago, Steve Neisen approached me about finishing the project to build a replica in "studio scale" (the same size as the filming miniature or about 4 feet long). I used all the reference I had accumulated over the years, including some pictures that had never been made public along with a few key measurements of the original, to finish my patterns. I then enlisted the aid of a friend who works in the visual effects industry. He has access to some amazing photogrammetry tools. With permission from my source, I sent him some never-before-seen pictures of the studio model from several different angles along with a 3D "shell" so he could do some overlay comparisons. He used this info to show me where my model was correct and where it was off.

This new photogrammetry data was invaluable in nailing down some of the "character" in the original studio filming model. As you know, nothing built by hand is ever perfectly straight, true, and correct. Thus, some assumptions I had made about the angle of the engines, pylons, wings, etc. proved to be incorrect. I was able to make adjustments to these features until my 3D model overlaid almost perfectly with photos of the original.


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm looking forward to the research information about the studio model that will emerge over the next several months. The archeology of discovering how the studio models were built and painted is almost as exciting for me as building the kit.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Kudos to you Charles.


----------



## star-art (Jul 5, 2000)

Thanks, Jon! It was a long road getting to this point.  Kudos for sure though must go to Jamie at Round2 for making this kit happen. He also did all the work of figuring out how to turn my 3D patterns into parts that could actually be produced in injection-molded plastic. That's never easy!

Just so you guys know, when working on this project I paid very little attention to the D7. My goal was recreating the filming model from ST:TMP which, it turns out, wasn't simply a "scaled up" D7. The shape, proportions, and angles were quite different. 

Only recently did I go back and actually compare the two models. I figured now people will start wanting to talk more about scale. How did we arrive at 24 inches for 1/350? etc. etc. Well, it turns out Matt Jefferies did a scale comparison drawing of the TOS E and the TOS Klingon ship. This shows the D7 as being roughly 740 feet long. But, the K'T'Inga is not the same proportions. If you line the two ships up so that they are the same length, the K'T'Inga is a good bit *wider* than the D7. If you line the two ships up so that they are the same overall width, the K'T'Inga is a good bit *shorter* than the D7.

So, the correct length of a "real" K'T'Inga depends on how you want to look at it. Apparently someone had done this before because a number of 704 feet had been had been floating around for some time and I think had been pretty well accepted for a number of years. Looking back at Jefferies original drawing, if you overlay the K'T'Inga so that it's roughly the same overall width as the D7 the 704-foot number works out almost perfectly. 

Now, if I had designed the K'T'Inga I would have made it slightly bigger than the D7 and not the other way around. I would've imagined it as being a "refit" of the D7. Again, just my opinion.

Bottom line: For the purposes of making plastic model kits, I'd say the D7 is about 740 feet long and the K'Tinga is maybe just over 700 feet. That's how we arrived out our just-under-24-inch overall length for this new 1/350 kit.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Sounds like this model will be the most accurate version of the K'Tinga studio model as the 1:350 TOS Enterprise was to the original model.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I thought it might be the Reliant but I'm so happy to be proved wrong. Great news.:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ducks and Witches (Dec 19, 2014)

SUNGOD said:


> I thought it might be the Reliant but I'm so happy to be proved wrong. Great news.:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


Me too, but I like this release even more. It certainly did live up to the hype. All due respect, thank gawd they didn't choose the Akira over the K'Tinga, which is a far more iconic ship from the series.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Ducks and Witches said:


> Me too, but I like this release even more. It certainly did live up to the hype. All due respect, thank gawd they didn't choose the Akira over the K'Tinga, which is a far more iconic ship from the series.




Agree with that. The K'Tinga to me is like the Star Destroyer. Big, badass looking and the ship that's in the most dramatic and impressive opening scenes.

The opening scenes of STTMP are the best opening to any of the Trek films (and tv series) to me. As well as the cool ships the music is great.

I think the K'Tinga's my favourite Trek ship.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Hunk A Junk said:


> I'm looking forward to the research information about the studio model that will emerge over the next several months. The archeology of discovering how the studio models were built and painted is almost as exciting for me as building the kit.


There are some here ... Starship Modeler: Star Trek: Movie Starship Reference


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

I was never a fan of the D7/K'tinga ships, I always was drawn to the BOP. But that said, this kit looks like it will be phenomenal, and the PE possibilities which we KNOW will be done, both for super-detailing and for converting into a Qo'noS-1 ... I will for sure be picking up one, possibly 2 to complement both the TMP and A Enterprises that are in my to build list.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

That's a great idea! Pairing the TMP Enterprise with the K'Tinga and the 1701-A with Qo'nos 1! I like that idea a lot!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

SteveR said:


> There are some here ... Starship Modeler: Star Trek: Movie Starship Reference


You guys have seen the imgur album right?

http://imgur.com/a/Uge4H


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

I was hoping for a Galileo shuttlecraft so I could build one myself, since that psycho-scumbag David Shaw ripped me off on a scratchbuilt pre-build for one.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Trekkriffic said:


> You guys have seen the imgur album right?
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/Uge4H


Thanks!- some great reference images there.

I wish there was a way to download the entire album instead of one image at a time...


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Click on the three dots to the right of the social media buttons at the bottom of the page, and the download option will pop up.


----------



## Shado1980 (Jul 15, 2009)

Have to say, seeing those Qo'noS-1 pics, I really don't care for that paint scheme... The greens of the TMP version are so much better. IMO.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

star-art said:


> Thanks, Jon! It was a long road getting to this point.  Kudos for sure though must go to Jamie at Round2 for making this kit happen. He also did all the work of figuring out how to turn my 3D patterns into parts that could actually be produced in injection-molded plastic. That's never easy!
> 
> Just so you guys know, when working on this project I paid very little attention to the D7. My goal was recreating the filming model from ST:TMP which, it turns out, wasn't simply a "scaled up" D7. The shape, proportions, and angles were quite different.
> 
> ...




It's great to see the work you're putting into this star-art and I also agree that I would have made the K'Tinga bigger than the D7. In fact I wonder if in this case maybe Matt Jeffries sizes should be overlooked for once when it comes to the K'Tinga size and either any future D7 should be smaller or the K'Tinga made bigger?

It just doesn't seem right the D7 is bigger (well in length anyway).


----------



## star-art (Jul 5, 2000)

That's a good point! It's obviously too late to revise the size of the 1/350 model. That's set in stone at this point. But, if they later decide to do a 1/350 D7, perhaps that could be made slightly smaller overall.

To be honest, when I was building my CAD model the scale was not important. I was interested only in recreating the studio filming model at whatever size that was when it was built in the late 1970s.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

And David Kimbles blueprints stated a length of 214 meters.

I'm not exactly sure who that individual is, but his blueprints (Part of the Star Trek TMP blueprint set) were the first out from ?Pocket Books? (whatever publisher was authorized to publish Trek related material at the time) and as such, I would say have made the length 'canon'.

Others have tried to rescale the length over the years based on various reasons.
But IMHO, those reasons are no better or worse than those who want to rescale the TOS Enterprise to 1080' regardless of the fact that Jeffries physically put 947' on his drawings.

Quite a few of the Trek ships COULD be rescaled, depending on what criteria one wants to use.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I think I would have to disagree with that idea.

Not that it doesn't have any merit, but simply for the reasons of what I said in my previous post.

Its what Matt Jeffries put on paper and I think that there would be a larger proportion who would disagree rather than agree.

Now, one could find 'real world' reasons to make the K'Tinga slightly smaller than the D'7. Smaller, more efficient power, electronics, etc.
Why push around larger mass if you don't need to etc. 
Whatever the reason, its like debating the better superhero.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The D7 was larger so it could carry troops for invading.
The K'Tinga was a bit smaller, being optimized for ship-to-ship battle, with no provision for troops.
How's that for a fanboy rationalization?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

ClubTepes said:


> I think I would have to disagree with that idea.
> 
> Not that it doesn't have any merit, but simply for the reasons of what I said in my previous post.
> 
> ...


1972 Dodge Charger-
https://cdn2.mecum.com/auctions/fl0117/fl0117-269805/images/fl0117-269805_12.jpg?1483635750000
2018 Dodge Charger-
https://4d515aadf4f6b5818ef4-70b54e...JH139560/c5e68cc7198dfca638452c3026d78868.jpg


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

We're talkin' about 40 feet here, not 400. It ain't no thang.


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

robn1 said:


> We're talkin' about 40 feet here, not 400. It ain't no thang.


Where the hell am I going to put a 40 foot K'Tinga?! :grin2:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

tardis1916 said:


> Where the hell am I going to put a 40 foot K'Tinga?! :grin2:


That would not fit in my backyard! :surprise:


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Just mount it on the roof. :wink2:


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

SUNGOD said:


> It's great to see the work you're putting into this star-art and I also agree that I would have made the K'Tinga bigger than the D7. In fact I wonder if in this case maybe Matt Jeffries sizes should be overlooked for once when it comes to the K'Tinga size and either any future D7 should be smaller or the K'Tinga made bigger?
> 
> It just doesn't seem right the D7 is bigger (well in length anyway).


One thing that is apparent with the K'Tinga is that the window sizes are quite a bit smaller than those on the D7. Where there was one line of round ports along the middle of the bulb on the D7, there are now two rows of windows in the same place, that are smaller. So either the windows have shrunk in size or the K'tinga is much bigger.


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

^ Or they're not all "windows" as such... Sensors or the like?


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

A nice update with more pics:

Polar Lights Models: More K?t?inga goodness | Collector Model


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

charonjr said:


> One thing that is apparent with the K'Tinga is that the window sizes are quite a bit smaller than those on the D7. Where there was one line of round ports along the middle of the bulb on the D7, there are now two rows of windows in the same place, that are smaller. So either the windows have shrunk in size or the K'tinga is much bigger.



Interesting point. Well windows are often a standard size with certain things so I'd like to think it's because the K'Tinga's bigger with more windows.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

edge10 said:


> A nice update with more pics:
> 
> Polar Lights Models: More K?t?inga goodness | Collector Model





Awesome stuff!:smile2::smile2:


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

StarCruiser said:


> ^ Or they're not all "windows" as such... Sensors or the like?


Interesting thought. I know that DS9 retconned the Enterprise's front 3 rim windows to be sensors. Personally, I prefer the notion that things that look like windows are windows. Big, small, whatever. I always thought the windows on the Enterprise would have some kind of standardized size. This actually allowed me to compare the Enterprise saucer windows with similar windows on the Discovery and conclude an approximate length of 2400 feet. I was close. 750m (2460.63 feet). 

I saw no reason to change my thinking when I saw TMP. But, then the Enterprise was never shown next the K'Tinga. Undiscovered Country showed the Enterprise escorting the Qo'nos One. The perspective has the K'Tinga closer than Enterprise, so perhaps the windows are smaller.

Edit: Although, I know how the models move in the movie, in this shot, there is just enough space between the two ships' engines that the K'Tinga COULD be behind the Enterprise! LOL! Just a weird thought.


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

Since the deck heights for Klingon and Federation ships are roughly the same, the reference for scale to me is the K'tinga's cobra head. The windows show it's two decks. That means the cobra head should be roughly the same thickness as the refit's saucer rim. That makes the R2 kit a smaller scale than 1/350 (not that it really matters to me). The other thing is the narrowness of the neck where it meets up with the bulb. If the 1/350 scale is correct, crew members would more or less crawling through a sewer tunnel just to get from the front of the ship to the back (which would really suck in emergencies). A larger K'tinga at least makes it plausible that there is room for a turboshaft tunnel and walkway.

Ultimately, scale doesn't matter to me. The kit will be a nice size for detail and lighting.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

charonjr said:


> Edit: Although, I know how the models move in the movie, in this shot, there is just enough space between the two ships' engines that the K'Tinga COULD be behind the Enterprise! LOL! Just a weird thought.


Now I can't unsee that .. LOL


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hunk A Junk said:


> Since the deck heights for Klingon and Federation ships are roughly the same, the reference for scale to me is the K'tinga's cobra head. The windows show it's two decks. That means the cobra head should be roughly the same thickness as the refit's saucer rim. That makes the R2 kit a smaller scale than 1/350 (not that it really matters to me). The other thing is the narrowness of the neck where it meets up with the bulb. If the 1/350 scale is correct, crew members would more or less crawling through a sewer tunnel just to get from the front of the ship to the back (which would really suck in emergencies). A larger K'tinga at least makes it plausible that there is room for a turboshaft tunnel and walkway.
> 
> Ultimately, scale doesn't matter to me. The kit will be a nice size for detail and lighting.


There's a school of thought that says the forward section is for officers (ruling class), and the aft section for lowly crew and soldiers (plebians), and there is no access between the two sections. I think that's fan speculation from the 1970s.


----------



## BatToys1966 (May 10, 2017)

Ok so is the K'Tinga the correct size compared to the 1/350 Enterprise or is it too small?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

It is the correct size according to most references, it is too small according to the window detail if the forward cobra head structure (which show that section to be two decks thick)


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

According to this deck plan (which of course is fan made) The cobra head is slightly higher than one deck, and the front wall is a sensor array. If you must accept the front lighted ports as windows, then maybe they're just two rows of windows on one deck. The connecting boom is also one deck high, with a corridor but no turbolift.


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah, no offense, but I'm not putting any stock in that deck plan. Not because it's fan made, necessarily, but it looketh to me they fudged the neck thickness where it meets the bulb compared to the studio model. I also find fan cross sections disappointing in general because the deck and hulls always look ridiculously thin. 

I mean, people can (and will) think what they want -- no harm, no foul -- but this is a fictional spaceship designed to tell a story. There is no scenario where the designers and modelbuilders said to themselves, "Let's put two rows of rectangular light holes in this area that will make it look like decks to give the ship scale but in reality we know they're just sensor ports so shhhh, no telling." I don't understand the passion to have the ship be smaller than it obviously looks. It's a badazz enemy ship designed in large part to intimidate its foes. Of course it's going to be a bug mutha! Star destroyers aren't ginormous to be cute and cuddly!


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Opus Penguin said:


> Now I can't unsee that .. LOL


Opus, I just realized something... If the K'tinga in that picture were actually behind Enterprise, the windows of both ships look about the same size! That would make it a BIG ship...!


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

This is my rough estimation of what the scale should be compared to the Enterprise, based on the assumption that deck heights are generally equal. Again, not picking a fight. Just going off the visual clues of the studio miniature.


----------



## BatToys1966 (May 10, 2017)

Hunk A Junk said:


> It's a badazz enemy ship designed in large part to intimidate its foes. Of course it's going to be a bug mutha! Star destroyers aren't ginormous to be cute and cuddly!


After reading that I agree. The Klingons would not want their ship to look smaller than the Enterprise. It would be at least equal size. I would have been willing to pay more for a 33" K'Tinga.


----------



## Ziphead (Mar 25, 2018)

Hunk A Junk said:


> This is my rough estimation of what the scale should be compared to the Enterprise, based on the assumption that deck heights are generally equal. Again, not picking a fight. Just going off the visual clues of the studio miniature.


Looks about right to me!


----------



## Rcat (Nov 16, 2017)

_*Maybe its a 1/350 scale RELIANT or GRISSOM........
maybe its the long awaited re-tooled CYGNUS or SPINDRIFT !
Hmmmm,........discuss*_


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Not much to discuss in what it could be- it has been already announced.
1:350 K'Tinga


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

:freak::freak:


----------



## Rcat (Nov 16, 2017)

*I still think it is a re-tooled CYGNUS !*


----------



## CapnTightpants (Aug 8, 2017)

Rcat said:


> *I still think it is a re-tooled CYGNUS !*


Yeah, you stay warm and toasty on that thought, Tiger.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

It will be interesting to see the color callouts on the new K't'inga kit. I imagine that most of the colors will be the very ones that Testors has discontinued (for those who still use Testors paints - of which I mostly now do not).










Since the color scheme is a patchwork of varying shades of military greens, grey-greens, armor-type colors, etc., it will be interesting to see what is no longer available in that color line, as per this list:

https://forum.ipmsusa3.org/topic/15897-discontinued-testors-model-master-colors/

Luckily, with Tamiya and the ever-widening selection of new entries into the model paint market (ideally, Vallejo and now Mission Models), most of these out-of-the-bottle colors may be accessible once again to fill in the gap from the ever-shrinking Testors paint line.

https://www.tamiyausa.com/articles/tamiya-paint-charts-72#.WsO2PX8h2rw

http://cdn.acrylicosvallejo.com/2f3091938c6b7afb2c1b953bf6a1d8b2/CC070-Rev14.pdf

http://cdn.acrylicosvallejo.com/80a8933e901cb4f58e71ec32d0968d07/CC071-Rev19.pdf

https://www.missionmodelsus.com/pages/color-chart


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Trek Ace said:


> It will be interesting to see the color callouts on the new K't'inga kit. I imagine that most of the colors will be the very ones that Testors has discontinued (for those who still use Testors paints - of which I mostly now do not).
> 
> Since the color scheme is a patchwork of varying shades of military greens, grey-greens, armor-type colors, etc., it will be interesting to see what is no longer available in that color line, as per this list:
> 
> ...


I love Mission Models paints. Highly recommended.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Back in the '90s Delta Ceramcoat was putting out a color chart of their paints and comparing the greens to some screen grabs off Trek Core the Delta hippo grey looks to be a perfect match to the base color of the filming model as seen on screen, I then took the color chart to the local Hobby Town and compared it to the different greens and Tamiya field grey XF65i is an extremely close match.


----------



## Rcat (Nov 16, 2017)

I think it's one of these kits :

1) the Cygnus from the Movie Black Hole
2) A 1/32 Spindrift from Land of the Giants
3) SULACO


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I did a lot of color matching with Pactra and Floquil paints back when the AMT Model kit was released. Those color selections would be of little use now, because none of those lines of paints are available today.

I still remember my extreme disappointment with the original kit - with the over-exaggerated panel details and totally misshapen head section. I grafted the head section from a D7 kit with added relief details and scratch-built bridge and dome section. It seemed like I sanded forever on the layered paneling on the rear section to bring it more flush with the surface. With added lighting and a detailed paint job, it didn't turn out too bad. But, I was never truly happy with it.

I still have a second kit from the original release that I haven't opened. Just didn't want to go through all the hassle again.

This new kit looks like it will be truly a joy to build and light. I plan to build several of the TMP version. Perhaps another with a smoother head section and reduced detailing on the rear section with D7-type engines (I could cast them from my other unbuilt 1/350 D7 kit) to look more like the original build of the studio model. Fun!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I hope that the sales of this are off the charts cause if they are not good I will never get a 350 D-7 and I'm getting to out of shape to scratch one (with all the other projects I have going). Then there's the "will I live to see one ?" angle. I'm not getting any younger. Maybe I could source a resin one that does not require a lifetime of clean up ?
Old Hunch and (the still young) Judy


----------



## star-art (Jul 5, 2000)

You can get a 1/350 TOS D7 resin model here:

https://www.facebook.com/nicenmodeldesigns

Quality should be pretty good.


----------



## Rcat (Nov 16, 2017)

*sulaco*

*didn't R2 say awhile ago that they were gonna do a SULACO ?*


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Rcat said:


> *didn't R2 say awhile ago that they were gonna do a SULACO ?*


Yes they did, back in early- to mid-2014. But like many of their announced kits, it got "put on the back burner" for an undetermined period of time and has probably been all but forgotten about.


----------



## MHaz (Aug 18, 1999)

Trek Ace said:


> I did a lot of color matching with Pactra and Floquil paints back when the AMT Model kit was released. Those color selections would be of little use now, because none of those lines of paints are available today.
> 
> I still remember my extreme disappointment with the original kit - with the over-exaggerated panel details and totally misshapen head section. I grafted the head section from a D7 kit with added relief details and scratch-built bridge and dome section. It seemed like I sanded forever on the layered paneling on the rear section to bring it more flush with the surface. With added lighting and a detailed paint job, it didn't turn out too bad. But, I was never truly happy with it.
> 
> ...


Your color selections might be of more use than you think. I'll have to find my link (I'm not at home right now, so I don't have it on my laptop), but there's a hobby paint matching website out there that still includes the older Pactra and Floquil colors and gives their closest equivalent matches to Tamiya, Revell, ModelMaster, etc.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> Yes they did, back in early- to mid-2014. But like many of their announced kits, it got "put on the back burner" for an undetermined period of time and has probably been all but forgotten about.


Round 2 had ambitious plans for the Alien franchise license but the only kit released before it expired was that Kane & Egg kit.


----------



## Rcat (Nov 16, 2017)

*extremely doubtful that it is another trek kit.......
R2 prides itself on diversity !*


----------



## Captain Robert April (Jul 5, 2016)

Has this entire thread gone into total denial?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Rcat said:


> *extremely doubtful that it is another trek kit.......
> R2 prides itself on diversity !*


If by "diversity" you mean "re-issuing a bunch of 30+ year old kits that weren't particularly good in the first place", I agree.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I still find it very odd that the 1/2500 TOS Enterprise from 35 years ago STILL hasn't been updated for PL's $70 NX-01 through E-E kit. They updated the Refit. I understand the desire to use the old molds until they expire, but why with the TOS-E?

However, the 1/350 K'Tinga is a very nice improvement. I am hoping, that in time, they will do the 1/537 Refit and K'Tinga based on their 1/350 and 1/1000 toolings.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

charonjr said:


> I still find it very odd that the 1/2500 TOS Enterprise from 35 years ago STILL hasn't been updated for PL's $70 NX-01 through E-E kit. They updated the Refit. I understand the desire to use the old molds until they expire, but why with the TOS-E?
> 
> However, the 1/350 K'Tinga is a very nice improvement. I am hoping, that in time, they will do the 1/537 Refit and K'Tinga based on their 1/350 and 1/1000 toolings.


If they were do something like that, I'd sure prefer a more even-numbered scale, like 1/500


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

John P said:


> There's a school of thought that says the forward section is for officers (ruling class), and the aft section for lowly crew and soldiers (plebians), and there is no access between the two sections. I think that's fan speculation from the 1970s.



That's an interesting concept that I hadn't heard about before.

Maybe, 'dishonorables' as that might give another reason for a physical separation. 

In 'Elaan of Troyus', Elaan (from a warrior society) said that mechanics were menials.

Perhaps a philosophy that might be common to warrior societies.


As for others windows vs. sensor thoughts, I had those same ideas. While I prefer the idea that they are windows, I concede that it does run counter to the 'canon' length of 214 meters.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Richard Baker said:


> 1972 Dodge Charger-
> https://cdn2.mecum.com/auctions/fl0117/fl0117-269805/images/fl0117-269805_12.jpg?1483635750000
> 2018 Dodge Charger-
> https://4d515aadf4f6b5818ef4-70b54e...JH139560/c5e68cc7198dfca638452c3026d78868.jpg


I have to admit, I'm not really sure of the context of your pictures.

Is the new car supposed to be bigger or smaller?
Since the cars are not in the same frame, I can't tell what the physical differences are beyond the cosmetic.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

ClubTepes said:


> I have to admit, I'm not really sure of the context of your pictures.
> 
> Is the new car supposed to be bigger or smaller?
> Since the cars are not in the same frame, I can't tell what the physical differences are beyond the cosmetic.


Given the context of the discussion, I think he was trying to show the newer version of the car is smaller. It is, but not by much:

1972 Dodge Charger - 205.4" L x 76.9" W x 52.1" H
2018 Dodge Charger - 198.4" L x 75" W x 58.2" H


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

robn1 said:


> https://youtu.be/7sBthFgeH6U


Sorry, wrong Round 2 thread :freak:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh well - it fits ok in either one.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Send either KITT or I a PM and we can move or delete a post as appropriate. :cheers2:


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

The only reason I haven't pre-ordered already is I'm trying to decide if I'll wait for the Star Trek VI version.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I can imagine that there will be some adventurous soul out there that will produce an aftermarket kit with resin and photoetch to convert the model to the 'VI' version.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'd imagine R2 would do a VI version as they'll want to get the most out of the tooling.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

R2 already said they would do a VI if sales for the first set were good:

"Yes, we plan to do a ST:VI Kronos One version later down the road as long as sales on this first release supports that notion."


----------



## Rcat (Nov 16, 2017)

My guess is that it is the Cygnus !


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

Rcat said:


> My guess is that it is the Cygnus !


Cygnus from The Black Hole? There's a LARGE version floating around out there that's 3-D printed and several feet long (and major $$$$). Knock yourself out. >


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

New update.

Round 2 Collector Model Blog


----------



## Captain Robert April (Jul 5, 2016)

It's official, kids...


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

There are 3 ships. Which one? Tops been done so that leaves middle and bottom.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Will not be buying any of the discovery models.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The Shenzhou looks OK as a TNG-First Contact fleet ship and the weird 'Pike' Enterprise is OK as a variant Star Fleet ship- hopefully R2 will not try and follow Moebius, jacking up the prices so nobody want to but them


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Here are some pics of the latest mock-up of the K'tinga from Wonderfest:

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1840447492916298&id=100008531948385


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

edge10 said:


> Here are some pics of the latest mock-up of the K'tinga from Wonderfest:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1840447492916298&id=100008531948385


Are you sure that's not the Cygnus?


----------



## star-art (Jul 5, 2000)

Thank you for sharing that. Are there any other good, clear photos out there? I haven't seen very many so far.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

star-art said:


> Thank you for sharing that. Are there any other good, clear photos out there? I haven't seen very many so far.


The only other one I have seen is this one from over at Starship Modeler:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/42472524372/

All come courtesy of Griffworks, one way or another.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Pictures of the latest Mockup (2):

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...2.1073741841.186412745401&type=1&l=cb92926f88

They are including a resin bridge top, to better represent the deatil.


----------

